# Plane crash in the river



## sunny91 (Feb 14, 2008)

Stunt going wrong...

Sunny


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2008)

OOPs! was the pilot ok?


----------



## sunny91 (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't know, no information..

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Feb 15, 2008)

There is a flag, or something, in the way, so you don't see the initial impact.
Probably snagged a wing tip..

Good vid, Sunny...

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 15, 2008)

Low level aerobatics outside an airport environment - not good!


----------



## sunny91 (Feb 15, 2008)

I have found this maybe it is this crash..

Stunt plane crash

With his wife and three children among the thousands watching in horror, and with KDKA-TV's cameras rolling, a stunt pilot performing at the Three Rivers Regatta on Aug. 4, 1996, lost control of his biplane and plunged nose-first into the Ohio River by the Carnegie Science Center.

The body of the pilot, Clancy Speal, 43, of New Alexandria, Westmoreland County, was recovered two days later. He had flown more than 1,200 hours at air shows.

Cracks at the base of one of the plane’s wings were thought to have contributed to the crash. 


Sunny.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hmm... a catastrophic airframe failure. Wouldn't have guessed that one. I'm a bit dubious.


----------



## sunny91 (Feb 16, 2008)

I think i have the good one..
It is in kärnten the 07 july 2006.


Sunny


----------



## johnbr (Feb 16, 2008)

He was a Little to low.


----------



## racerguy00 (Aug 25, 2008)

Same type of aircraft but not Speal's crash. I was there when that one happened. The wings on the plane folded up at few hundred feet of altitude and it went straight into the water like a dart.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 25, 2008)

Ouch is all I can say......


----------



## timshatz (Aug 25, 2008)

Same crash, two different versions. Definitely not the three rivers crash. Looked like a Pitts.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Ouch is all I can say......



Ouch about sums that one up. Certainly was going to hurt a lot.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Sunny for the vids


----------

